# Has anyone used Koch Chemie Magic Wheel Cleaner?



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I've not found any threads on this specific product and I wondered if anyone had used it? The way it reads is that is sounds similar to Auto Wheel, but maybe with a bit more bite?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Might be ordering some to try out at weekend :thumb:

Trying to work out what the difference is between this and the reactive wheel cleaner (other than MWC might be stronger)...


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I think, from what I can tell of the description and Slim's product review, that this is a thicker, more clingy solution. Which sounds a lot like auto wheel?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I can imagine what they're acidic one is like (and probably useful to have).


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

This may help

https://www.koch-chemie.com/en/products/magic_wheel_cleaner

But they also have a video






Seems to be a slightly acidic ph5.5 (although not acid based) wheel and fallout remover

I haven't used it, sorry


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll have to order some I feel, and do a comparison video.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Wow. Can't quite see why it's even worth trying at that price unless it's seriously dilutable. I'll only part with a few quid a litre tops for wheel cleaner.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

RS3 said:


> Wow. Can't quite see why it's even worth trying at that price unless it's seriously dilutable. I'll only part with a few quid a litre tops for wheel cleaner.


I was quite shocked at the price /ltr myself.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

£78 for 10L before discount 
So it's not that bad if you like it a lot

https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/pr...tz-saurefrei-11kg-neutral-viscous-rim-cleaner

(This has the same KC part code as the 10L MWC)

5L of Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel is £53


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

tosh said:


> £78 for 10L before discount
> So it's not that bad if you like it a lot
> 
> https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/pr...tz-saurefrei-11kg-neutral-viscous-rim-cleaner
> ...


Aha, I did wonder if that was the same product but in bulk. Well spotted and thanks for sharing.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm not so sure any more
There is a 10L MWC but can't seem to find it anywhere. If you search for it, it returns this Felgenblitz säurefrei product which isn't exactly the same 
Hmmm
Edit: found on eBay.de, and not really a bargain (works out to the same as BH Auto Wheel)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Koch-Che...0-litre-Wheel-Cleaner-Acid-Free-/153975648659


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Magic wheel cleaner is available in 10l but I don't know anywhere in the UK for it.
Reactive wheel cleaner is the Retail version of Fb. I've been using Fb for a while and it's a really good product. Smells way better than Auto wheel. It's equally effective. I use it diluted 50/50 and it still cleans well. https://www.koch-chemie.com/en/products/magic_wheel_cleaner

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

The inconsistency in Koch's naming convention is such a headache.


----------

